# Wago PFC200 via Modbus TCP an WinCC anbinden



## AHL (5 Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

ich möchte im WinCC Werte aus meinem PFC200 anzeigen. Die Verbindung soll über Modbus TCP realisiert werden und das scheint auch schon zu funktionieren - Verbindung steht, aber es wird 0 angezeigt.
Leider habe ich noch Probleme mit der Adressierung auf der E-Cockpit Seite. Ich hatte geplant Merkerworte für die Kommunikation zu verwenden, weil ich gelesen habe, dass die Merker MX0.0...Mx3327.15 für die Kommunikation via Modbus passen. 

meine Frage: Was muss ich tun damit ich im E-Cockpit das MW1000 schreiben und dieses im WinCC auslesen kann?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## dingo (5 Dezember 2018)

%MW0 z.B. ist die Modbusadresse 12288 (0x3000 hex), dann ist %MW1000 Adresse 13288 (0x33E8 hex).


----------



## AHL (5 Dezember 2018)

wenn ich also im E-Cockpit das %MW1000 beschreibe muss ich in meiner HMI-Variable auf das %MW13288 schauen?


----------



## dingo (5 Dezember 2018)

Auf die Modbusadresse 13288 ist das Wago Wort %MW1000 gemappt.

Wie sehen die FC- Adressierungen im WinCC aus? 
Werden die dez oder hex aufgerufen?


----------



## AHL (5 Dezember 2018)

Die HMI-Variablen sollen absolut auf Merkerworte zugreifen, die kann ich meines Wissens nach nur dezimal angebe. Die Verbindung ist als Modicon Modbus TCP eingestellt falls das weiterhilft.


----------



## dingo (5 Dezember 2018)

Habe gerade versucht etwas über WinCC Modbus im Netz zu finden....

Kannst Du ein Screenshot über die Kommunikationseinstellungen machen?

Irgendwo kann die IP Adresse, Port usw. eingegeben werden, je nach WinCC Version sieht das anders aus, ich habe hier momentan keines zu Verfügung.

Auf der Wago Seite stehen die Merker für Modbus bereit, hier muss nichts weiter aktiviert werden.


----------



## dingo (5 Dezember 2018)

Auf dem PFC200 ist Modbus aktiviert - Richtig?
Anhang anzeigen 43703


----------



## AHL (5 Dezember 2018)

Hier sind die Screenshots zu der Verbindung und der Variable, die Verbindungseinstellungen müssten eigentlich so passen. In der Runtime wird ja zumindest 0 angezeigt statt ###


----------



## AHL (5 Dezember 2018)

Ja, Modbus ist aktiviert


----------



## dingo (5 Dezember 2018)

Sieht stimmig aus,
hast Du mal %MW13288 in der WinCC probiert?


----------



## AHL (5 Dezember 2018)

Ja, aber ich bekomme trotzdem 0.
Ich vermute daher das ich auf der Wago Seite doch noch irgendwas einstellen oder freigeben muss. 
kann es sein das ich mir da was mit dem generic Master und slave bauen muss? hatte in der Richtung mal was gelesen...


----------



## Blockmove (5 Dezember 2018)

Wenn du den PFC200 mit eCockpit (Codesys 3.5) programmierst, dann sind die Merker NICHT den Modbus-Registern zugeordnet.
In den Einstellungen der CPU kannst du jeder Variable ein Modbus-Register zuordnen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## dingo (5 Dezember 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du den PFC200 mit eCockpit (Codesys 3.5) programmierst, dann sind die Merker NICHT den Modbus-Registern zugeordnet.
> In den Einstellungen der CPU kannst du jeder Variable ein Modbus-Register zuordnen.
> 
> Gruß
> Blockmove



...stimmt!

Bei nur bei Runtime V2 braucht nichts gemacht werden....


----------



## AHL (6 Dezember 2018)

Danke schonmal bis hierher.

Habe jetzt eine Variable dem Register 13292 zugeordnet.
Laut Handbuch von Wago sollte dies dem Merker %MW1004 entsprechen, also dem Merkerbereich der für Modbus freigegeben ist. 
Entsprechend greife ich mit meiner HMI-Variable auf %MW1004 zu, sehe aber nach wie vor 0 :/


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2018)

AHL schrieb:


> Danke schonmal bis hierher.
> 
> Habe jetzt eine Variable dem Register 13292 zugeordnet.
> Laut Handbuch von Wago sollte dies dem Merker %MW1004 entsprechen, also dem Merkerbereich der für Modbus freigegeben ist.
> Entsprechend greife ich mit meiner HMI-Variable auf %MW1004 zu, sehe aber nach wie vor 0 :/



Stell mal einen Screenshot der Modbus-Zuordnung und Konfig des PFC ein


----------

